# Shrimp meets



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

*Shrimp meets - first meet (Feb 13) info in post #44*

We had a few good meetings last year, not sure if people are still interested in these gatherings. I don't mind organizing the events and even get some sponsors to donate prizes (live shrimps, shrimp products, ... etc), but the main problem is the venue for the events. Any suggestion?

If not in a bigger scale (i.e. a formal venue), I will just organize something in a local timmies so the old friends can just chat about shrimps and life.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I would be in for that, as would two others I know. Depending on numbers I would be able to host as well, but I am in Oshawa.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> I would be in for that, as would two others I know. Depending on numbers I would be able to host as well, but I am in Oshawa.


Hmm... Oshawa is a bit far but I don't mind the drive myself, not sure about others though. Definitely an option.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Im down for sure randy, let me know. dimsum is always a good gathering place.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I would love to come now that I have met a few of you. Much less shy... LOL Things are also getting more manageable


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a great idea! The last meeting I attended was in summer, ... or something warm.
It was completely different weather experience


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I would try and attend assuming it isnt farther then Markham. That is still a 1.5 hour drive for me 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Count me in as usual.. It's been a while since my last shrimp meeting. Last year I was going both to East and West side shrimp meets.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Good to see the old friends, we had tons of fun last year. Still looking for a place to hold the meet. 

So, if we do this in Oshawa, how many are willing to travel? We can carpool of course.

Date-wise, I would think keeping it on Thursday night makes sense. Starting at like 7, and I won't dare to set an end time as we never stick to it ;-)


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

cant wait!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

randy said:


> So, if we do this in Oshawa, how many are willing to travel? We can carpool of course.
> 
> .......


Oh, that's too far


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Oh, that's too far


I'm with Igor. That's too far and Oshawa is also dangerous after dark.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I second markham


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

If it's on a weekday, could it possibly be on the week of Feb 16th?  Reading week is during that week. But then, that can possibly be too early to get notice out..


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I am not sure if everything has been finalized, but Oshawa will be a bit far for me. Markham sounds a lot better, and would like to meet some of the east enders, and maybe see some west end faces!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If it is in Markham, I would likely show up. Might even bring a breeder box...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not an official one but a few of us will be at the Tim Hortons southwest corner of Major Mac and Markham road (very close Kim's nature) in Markham. We will be there between 3 and 5pm on February 1 (Saturday).

Let me know if anyone is coming too, I will grab some freebies for people who reply and show up. Freebies including some shrimps but either first come first pick or random draw.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

3 to 5 today? Damn no can do.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> 3 to 5 today? Damn no can do.


Sorry, date added, it's tomorrow (Saturday).


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Wish I could be there to meet you guys, but I will be too busy all day tomorrow


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

baishui said:


> Wish I could be there to meet you guys, but I will be too busy all day tomorrow


No worry, this is not a "real meet". A few of the shrimp keepers are meeting there for a chat so I thought we'd invite others too. There will be shrimp meets with proper notice.

Only problem is we still don't have a venue to hold at least 10, Tim Hortons is fine for a smaller group but it gets noisy and hard to talk to all.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Ill be there for 3, might have to leave a bit early.  Ill throw in some freebie needle fern


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I wish I could be there but today is my 22n anniversary and while she is understanding I do not think she would be that happy. Have fun.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> I wish I could be there but today is my 22n anniversary and while she is understanding I do not think she would be that happy. Have fun.


Happy anniversary !!
I agree making happy is important for this hobby long term.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

good turn out today, good meeting you all. jim


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I had a private meeting with Randy yesterday. It was great even with such limited number of participants


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

We had 6 showed up plus Igor who came to my place before the meeting due to schedule. It was fun and we definitely should do it again.

Jim was generous to bring some free plants and I had some free shrimps gvieaways. Not many things are free anymore nowadays ;-)

For the venue, there is a coffee time on the north east corner of Victoria Park and Sheppard. It's not a very busy place and it's near 404/401, I think it can be a good place to meet up.

Unless there's better suggestion I'd set one up to see how it goes. Previously I said that Thursday night would be good for me but now that my son has a chess tournament on Thursday, I'm thinking to try it on either Wednesday night.

Let's make it February 12 (Wednesday), 7pm - 9pm. Again, I will be getting some free stuff. Feel free to bring any aquarium related stuff for trade or sale. If you buy anything from ShrimpWiki I can deliver as well.

Please reply if you can come. Thanks.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Yup, very nice meeting everyone and very generous of Randy. Hopefully can make the next one.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

ill be a bit late, but i should be there


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Living in the west end make most weekday date very difficult for. I wonder if it is possible that you arrange a meet on Friday or in the weekend. I would love to meet some of the east end shrimpers.

I usually can bring some plant clips, and maybe some cull if there are interest.

Speak of which, I still have tons of Riccia if anyone is interested in some. P/U in Mississauga unless the meet is a Friday.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

I also second Friday or weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll try to come next Wednesday...

For me weekdays are better as there is too much stuff going on on weekends


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

def weekdays for me tue or thurs is better for me


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

jimmyjam said:


> def weekdays for me tue or thurs is better for me


Actually that's my preference too...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

If we move to next Friday, would more people be able to come?


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll be there for Friday. Maybe, we can have an id a red shrimp contest. I'll bring my best! Prize will be the ovation of the people.

Sent from my X720D using Tapatalk


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> I'll be there for Friday. Maybe, we can have an id a red shrimp contest. I'll bring my best! Prize will be the ovation of the people.
> 
> Sent from my X720D using Tapatalk


Not sure about a shrimp contest in a shrimp meet, I don't want to bring my $400 PRL to there just to show off ;-)

Okay, let's hear more feedback on possible attendance if we move the date to Friday evening.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

:-(.. I can only make the odd Thursday, sigh. and until my doc sorts out why my license is suspended, I''m not really going to be going anywhere. If there is a legit reason for the license suspension, nobody told me about it !


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

I am alright with any day as long as it's not in Oshawa.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Not sure, but is there an option to create a poll on this forum? Would probably make the process a lot easier


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

cape said:


> Not sure, but is there an option to create a poll on this forum? Would probably make the process a lot easier


Yes but its an option for the person who created the thread.

Sent from my X720D using Tapatalk


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Heading into a long weekend next week, I won't be able to make it for Friday. I would hope it would be either Wed or Thursday.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

Very good point about the long weekend... (And also Friday is a Valentine's day!)

We should decide soon though we are talking about the upcoming week!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is the date/time and place for the first meet this year. Sorry for all the date changing, didn't consider Valentine's day and long weekend, my bad. And no, we should not go to a shrimp meet on Valentine's day if we're to stay in this hobby ;-)

Date: February 13, 2014 (Thursday)
Time: Starting at 7pm
Place: Coffee Time (Northeast corner of Shppard and Victoria Park)
Topic: Just chat, looking volunteering presentation, if people are interested I can talk about how I set up a tank for bee shrimps.


Please reply if you're coming, I will prepare some free shrimp related stuff. Feel free to sell/trade anything legal in the shrimp meet. The coffee you order in the store is on you, so is any liability in attending these events.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I will be there.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

How long will you guys be there? I can only be there around 9:30


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

ill be there for a bit


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

baishui said:


> How long will you guys be there? I can only be there around 9:30


From past experience people stay late. But for this one I will have to leave at 9:30 sharp. Feel free to stay later.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Ill drop in too maybe by 7.30ish.


----------



## million$view (Apr 6, 2013)

hey randy ill swing by after work

if i place an order can u bring down?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

So we have about 5 now, anyone else? I need to know how many freebies to bring. 

I can bring orders to the shrimp meet, but please let me know by end of today because I need to get them ready for you. The meet is tomorrow.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I will have two other non forum members with me as well.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> I will have two other non forum members with me as well.


The more the merrier.

I myself might be a few minutes late as I need to drop off my son nearby first. Feel free to grab the long table there so we can all sit together. See you tonight.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll see how the end of the day will go, but I'll try to come, although probably a bit later (19:30...)

Edit: I'll be there...


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

jimmyjam said:


> ill be there for a bit


Would you please tell me the names of the plants you gave me?

And thank you Randy, Jimmy and everyone else. I learned a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It was a great day had by all. Thanks everyone. In all, 14 showed up, Doug, Tommy, Frank, Frank's son, Allen had to leave earlier before we took the photo.

We will try to do this more often, maybe once a month.

The FB link I mentioned is here https://www.facebook.com/groups/190948604365172/


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

It was a great meetup, nice to meet all of you guys!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

it was fun, see you guys next month


----------

